# pc recording newb (kinda)



## Sars (Apr 25, 2007)

Hey all.

I'm just wanting to mess around with recording. I have some basic recording software and a drum machine program. I'm wanting to put down some drum tracks to jam to and record myself. 
What is the easiest way to do this? Cheap would be great too. Can i just get a 1/4" to Mini adapter and plug into the line in on my sound card?

I'm not TOO concerned about sound quality. i want to use this more for a writing tool than for recording itself. i have a problem remembering guitar parts i've come up with when messing around. unfortunatly i'm no good @ actually sitting down and writing stuff.

Anyhelp is greatly apreciated. thanks


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a lot of software and hardware, yet 90% of the time I just need something fast and I end up using either Audacity (free for windows, mac or linux) or GarageBand (mac).

There was an extensive post a while ago http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/showthread.php?t=1746 that might be worth a look.


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

What I did was:

Mic ($ depends on model, I reccomend SM57) + Behringer UB502 mixer (cost $40 if I remember correctly) + 1/4 female to 1/8 male adapter (like $10 for a Planet Waves one) + red & white RCA cables (male on both ends, usually comes with a DVD player, etc.) + 2 x RCA female to 1/4 male adapter (like $5 at Radio Shack or whatever it's called now).

Plug the mic into the mixer, red and white RCA's to mixer's tape out, RCA's to 2 x RCA female to 1/4 male adapter, 1/4 male end to 1/4 female to 1/8 male adapater, that adapater into Line In on PC.

I just mic the 4x12 and record with Audacity or Cubase. I've used it with a few different mics, Peavey PVM22, Shure SM57 and Shure SM58, works great and quality is pretty decent considering the little cash I had to throw at the setup. Then for drums I use FL Studio 5 using Toontrack's EZDrummer with the Drumkit from Hell, sounds awesome.

I'll post some quick samples if you're interested.. all I have on this PC are ones recorded with the PVM 22 though. If everyone clears out of the house today I'll post some with the SM58 since that's the one I've got hooked up right now.


----------



## Sars (Apr 25, 2007)

violation said:


> Then for drums I use FL Studio 5 using Toontrack's EZDrummer with the Drumkit from Hell, sounds awesome.


I am familiar with FL but what is Toontrack's EZDrummer with the Drumkit from Hell?


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

VSTi plugin, then Drumkit from Hell is another drumkit you can use. EZDrummer comes with one called "POP/ROCK", then I got Drumkit from Hell and Vintage Rock add ons. 

Stock kit that comes with EZDrummer:









Drumkit From Hell:









Vintage Rock:


----------

